
Bing It Is: Microsoft Rolls Out Its New Search Engine - Anon84
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/bing_it_is_microsoft_rolls_out_its_new_search_engi.php
======
ratsbane
B.I.N.G.: But It's Not Google. That choice of name is either very clever or
very not clever and I'm not sure which.

~~~
pg
I bet it was unintentional. But I think you just created a very sticky
fakeponym.

~~~
ratsbane
Thanks. Actually I just saw that on Slashdot. I think you just created a
sticky neologism too: <http://www.google.com/search?q=fakeponym> I like it.

~~~
asb
I'm afraid the concept already has an accepted name:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backronym>

------
run4yourlives
It looks more like a 1990's era "portal page" than google's trimmed search
engine. I'm not sure if that is a good thing, since google already killed that
dragon.

~~~
stcredzero
I think they may be onto something. The "Portal" doesn't work because it
pushes a lot of information or options at the user that they didn't ask for.

Search was better because it responds to the user. If you have something
that's purposely structured like a portal, but which reacts to what the user
asks for, then you have advantages of both.

------
carbon8
I'd be curious to hear exactly what functionality is supposedly provided by
the distracting background images and headers. I want to like bing (seriously,
powerset FTW), but this is the same kind of pointless design-by-committee
stuff that typifies this company's products.

~~~
chaosmachine
I thought the random background image was a cool idea. Gives you something to
look forward to, assuming they change it every day, and you have it set as
your homepage.

------
gruseom
I am skeptical. Yet this grabbed my attention:

 _Bing [...] wants to focus on providing an especially good user experience in
four verticals: making a purchase decision, planning a trip, researching a
health condition, and finding a local business._

Those are precisely the areas where I find Google to be so overrun with SEO'd
junk that it's often close to useless. If MS can deliver something better in
these areas I'd use it. I doubt they will, though. They'd have to go from
being awful to being great.

